# This is my crafty outlet for now.



## briarrose (Jun 1, 2012)

I am homeschooled and needed something crafty. I've always loved beads so my bought me a whole bunch of supplies. I've been thinking of selling some to get money for my ticket to the Breaking Dawn pt 2 release party for my birthday. 
What do you ladies think? Eva is a great model. 



























































































My dad set me up a Etsy shop before he left to take my brother to work. I don't know how to figure the international shipping but if you'd like one and live out of the US I can have my mom help me figure shipping.
Briar Rose by BriarRose03 on Etsy


----------



## briarrose (Jun 1, 2012)

Sorry they are so big (at least on my screen). I tried to resize them.


----------



## Wawies (Jan 23, 2012)

They are absolutely beautiful, well done!!! I would totally buy some, i love making them as well but i love buying them also. My furr-kids don't mind wearing them at all!!! very nice!!!


----------



## mandyschihuahuas (May 14, 2012)

They are very pretty and your Chihuahua is stunning to.


----------



## briarrose (Jun 1, 2012)

Thanks for the compliments. I can't take credit for the model. She is my sisters but I will be her temporary mama while my sister is gone.
I whipped this one up this morning while watching Netflix with my mom.










I'd love to offer them for sale here but I need more posts. I guess I need to get chatty.


----------



## ~LS~ (Oct 29, 2011)

Those are very cute! I especially like the pink one you made for breast cancer awareness.


----------



## jesuschick (Dec 5, 2010)

I have a bunch of beads and have gotten out of bead making mode. 

If your sister will PM me I will send you some of the beads that I am not going to use. Or if you PM me, I will give you my email address and you can have a parent email me with permission to send. 

I ask that an adult contact me because I do not want a young person giving their name and address to a stranger (me). I am a safe person but you do not know me.


----------



## ~LS~ (Oct 29, 2011)

Karen you are such a sweetie pie.


----------



## briarrose (Jun 1, 2012)

jesuschick said:


> I have a bunch of beads and have gotten out of bead making mode.
> 
> If your sister will PM me I will send you some of the beads that I am not going to use. Or if you PM me, I will give you my email address and you can have a parent email me with permission to send.
> 
> I ask that an adult contact me because I do not want a young person giving their name and address to a stranger (me). I am a safe person but you do not know me.


:toothy8: That would be awesome, you are so sweet. I will have my sister contact you or get my mom to give permission. Whichever one wakes their lazy tooshy first.


----------



## Jennmay (Dec 31, 2011)

Great job on those!


----------

